# Why are you selling your Mazaki?



## captaincaed (Aug 12, 2019)

So tell me, those who have sold your Mazaki, what didn’t do it for you?

I just got one, and I’m honestly loving it. Sharp as hell, cuts like crazy, has a good food-release zone, handle is nice, distal taper rocks, and it’s round in all the right places.

So it’s not a critical question at all, I’m just curious about what qualities other people like more. I’ve seen _many_ of these on BST recently, so why?


----------



## Carl Kotte (Aug 12, 2019)

You’re right there have been a lot of Mazakis on BST. With the risk of being completely wrong, I think part of the answer is that many KKF members have more than one Mazaki (of more or less the same sort) as well as many other knives... Mazakis clearly aren’t very expensive (relative to the quality you get). And since Mazaki has made so many changes on his profiles, many members might have had the opportunity to try many and then decide to keep the ones that fit them the best.
So, the reason so many Mazakis have been sold might not reflect any major dissatisfactions. Rather, it seems to me, people generally recognize the quality but may not have the need to keep everything they have from him. Of course, this is just a guess, and I’m ready to be corrected.


----------



## Bcos17 (Aug 12, 2019)

I agree with Carl. I am currently trying to sell 3 different Mazaki knives because I bought 7 of them and ultimately would only like to keep 2. There have been several different versions of his knives, profiles as well as handles and fit and finish differences, and I wanted to try them all.


----------



## bm11 (Aug 12, 2019)

From what I can tell, there are a lot of members here who cycle through a lot of knives. What ends up on BST is a representation of a % of the market of knives bought within the last month, and there has been a huge frenzy of Mazaki buying, which then in turn causes a lot of them to trickle into the BST later on.


----------



## Gregmega (Aug 12, 2019)

Yup. All true. For me- I didn’t need 12. I’m down to 5. Or 6. Can’t remember now. But the ones I kept- love them.


----------



## captaincaed (Aug 12, 2019)

Holy Jesus, I had no idea of the buying numbers. I've been living in one-is-enough land, apparently mistakenly. So basically the power users go for the first flush, then the new kids inherit the others?


----------



## Gregmega (Aug 12, 2019)

I wouldn’t put it exactly in those terms, but essentially yes[emoji23]. Some of us are more inclined to to trying new things, 12 at a time, some- not so much. For the record, I loved them all, but now someone gets to love the others at a significantly reduced cost. So everyone wins.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Aug 12, 2019)

There’s also sometimes a bit of a cascade effect - people see a knife from a particular maker listed for sale and decide to sell theirs too, I’ve seen it a few times.


----------



## Customfan (Aug 12, 2019)

GorillaGrunt said:


> There’s also sometimes a bit of a cascade effect - people see a knife from a particular maker listed for sale and decide to sell theirs too, I’ve seen it a few times.



This....

Yeah, I think we all went a little crazy and are coming down to our proportions, Ive kept a couple and use them quite a bit.... value blades for sure.


----------



## Dendrobatez (Aug 12, 2019)

A lot of people had to try all of the different grinds - I only bought 1 but got to try 2 others to compare (all bought at the same time) and they were wildly different but all good in their own right.


----------



## captaincaed (Aug 12, 2019)

The cascade sounds right. After a year or two here I've noticed things run in waves. There's definitely a strong zeitgeist current here. 



Dendrobatez said:


> A lot of people had to try all of the different grinds - I only bought 1 but got to try 2 others to compare (all bought at the same time) and they were wildly different but all good in their own right.



What was wildly different for you? Inconsistencies or planned variance?


----------



## Jon-cal (Aug 12, 2019)

Yeah, for me it was just trying the different versions, keeping what I like. I think I sold 2 different 240s and a suji. I kept a JNS 240 and 270 from just before the “profile” version and a 180 Petty. I don’t see myself letting any of those go


----------



## Gregmega (Aug 12, 2019)

It’s also a function of how different all his first runs were in combination with how ‘affordable’ they were. My average buy is in the 4-600 range, so grabbing 2 Maz from 2 vendors was relatively cheap for me. You can bet you won’t see as many Jiro on the secondary market by a long shot as far as ‘flavors of the month’ go.


----------



## Customfan (Aug 12, 2019)

Regarding the question of ¨variance¨ On the 5 I’ve had a chance to see, If i had to guess i´d say is due to a few factors:

1) Normal evolution of his particular/style and process (think of how a craftsman evolves through his career, influences of other makers, collaborations, benchmark, etc.)

2) Particular seller requirements (think JNS VS K&S).

3) The blades not being fully finished (think grind-marks, polishing, etc.) probably do to the fact they are not placed at high end tier and pricing.

I wouldn't call them inconsistencies (to me this sounds rather random)..... but this is preliminary, id be curious to find out what others think.

IMHO ;-)


----------



## Barmoley (Aug 12, 2019)

In my case, I don't really like white 2, I know, I know blasphemy and it's the maker not the steel. I agree, but I still don't like it. There has been so much talk about Mazaki that I had to try it, and I felt like CC profile, handle combination would work best for me. Fully meant to keep it, but I always do 
I like trying different knives because this is the only way I can figure out what actually works for me. It is a good knife, but I like slightly more heft in the blade at the moment and I still don't like white 2. Everything else would have to be perfect for me to keep white 2 long term.


----------



## captaincaed (Aug 12, 2019)

The finish turned me off until I held one. One more reason to go to a vendor of possible. 

Jiro looks chunky to me from pictures but maybe someone with experience can educate me.


----------



## captaincaed (Aug 12, 2019)

Barmoley said:


> In my case, I don't really like white 2, I know, I know blasphemy and it's the maker not the steel. I agree, but I still don't like it. There has been so much talk about Mazaki that I had to try it, and I felt like CC profile, handle combination would work best for me. Fully meant to keep it, but I always do
> I like trying different knives because this is the only way I can figure out what actually works for me. It is a good knife, but I like slightly more heft in the blade at the moment and I still don't like white 2. Everything else would have to be perfect for me to keep white 2 long term.



I dunno man, I agree that there are different steels for different jobs. Much like the romantic world, there are Sharpness guys and Retention guys. I can go both ways as long as I can get a little of each. 

I liked one of @Larrin 's recent articles where he talks about switching steel instead of HT to get the properties you want. 

I know many are agnostic to steel ID. I am a chemist so I tend to lean towards "steel type matters" (within reason)


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Aug 12, 2019)

Maybe some fell for the suggestion that Mazaki was a budget Kato, then the reality set in.


----------



## bm11 (Aug 12, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Maybe some fell for the suggestion that Mazaki was a budget Kato, then the reality set in.


Ha, the hype is real on these for sure! With some of the prices in the BST, how could I say "no" to finding out? My (used) Mazaki just shipped today, we will see I guess!


----------



## HRC_64 (Aug 12, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Maybe some fell for the suggestion that Mazaki was a budget Kato, then the reality set in.



This comment will be censored in 3, 2, 1...


----------



## captaincaed (Aug 12, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Maybe some fell for the suggestion that Mazaki was a budget Kato, then the reality set in.


Whooooaaaa! Hot take!

Well I know nothing of Kato, but I don't think the Mazaki is bad by any means.


----------



## Cyrilix (Aug 12, 2019)

captaincaed said:


> I dunno man, I agree that there are different steels for different jobs. Much like the romantic world, there are Sharpness guys and Retention guys. I can go both ways as long as I can get a little of each.
> 
> I liked one of @Larrin 's recent articles where he talks about switching steel instead of HT to get the properties you want.
> 
> I know many are agnostic to steel ID. I am a chemist so I tend to lean towards "steel type matters" (within reason)



At this level of knives, everyone can do a proper heat treat. Some may do it better, but the major differences should be coming from the steel, not the maker.

I agree with the "heat treatment is more important than steel" when we're talking about cheap knives, because that's where you have cut corners and knives that just aren't good.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Aug 12, 2019)

captaincaed said:


> Whooooaaaa! Hot take!
> 
> Well I know nothing of Kato, but I don't think the Mazaki is bad by any means.


Never said Maz was bad, just not a Kato


----------



## captaincaed (Aug 12, 2019)

Cyrilix said:


> At this level of knives, everyone can do a proper heat treat. Some may do it better, but the major differences should be coming from the steel, not the maker.
> 
> I agree with the "heat treatment is more important than steel" when we're talking about cheap knives, because that's where you have cut corners and knives that just aren't good.


That's a really good point. The context is quite important. I think Larrin made that point as well.

"...Maz was bad..." slams Kato-fan @Corradobrit1


----------



## labor of love (Aug 12, 2019)

The one Mazaki I tried cut better than the 3 Katos I once owned.
There, I said it.


----------



## captaincaed (Aug 12, 2019)

Just so we're all clear, that's my juvenile sense of humor.


----------



## captaincaed (Aug 12, 2019)

labor of love said:


> The one Mazaki I tried cut better than the 3 Katos I once owned.
> There, I said it.



I have to imagine that as you use and sharpen and thin a knife over time, even a "magical" OOTB configuration will start to change. Unless you have the original grinder's eye and mindset, I have to believe it's quite hard to get back to square 1.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Aug 12, 2019)

labor of love said:


> The one Mazaki I tried cut better than the 3 Katos I once owned.
> There, I said it.


Must have been Yoshimi Kato's

Its careless talk like that which will burst the bubble.......


----------



## labor of love (Aug 12, 2019)

Haha. 2 of the 3 katos were very close to bnib. Huge fat arse spines like 9-10mm thick. 
In hand they felt like I was using a double bevel deba to cut food with.


----------



## captaincaed (Aug 12, 2019)

Yeah that doesn't sound fun


----------



## panda (Aug 12, 2019)

i started the hype, and then moved on from it because i have bougie taste in knives.


----------



## Gregmega (Aug 12, 2019)

For all the crazy buying and supposed hype, I still strongly feel Mazaki isn’t all hype even with his market cooling. His knives are still in my regular rotation along side some very serious contenders (who I don’t need to mention to you guys). 

And as someone stated earlier, despite the differences in profiles, they were all great cutters and I’d even argue punch well above their weight class by several hundred dollars.


----------



## MrHiggins (Aug 12, 2019)

I jumped on Panda's Mazaki bandwagon early and relatively hard (bought a total of 8 I think). I only have one now, but they were all amazing (except that last version from JNS, the profile of which I couldn't get down with). 

I sold them because I have limited room in my knife block, so when I'm curious about another knife, I sell one I own. Hopefully the people I sold them to liked them as much as me. Mazaki is a very solid knife maker.


----------



## daveb (Aug 12, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Maybe some fell for the suggestion that Mazaki was a budget Kato, then the reality set in.



I sold mine (don't remember origin) cause I was underwhelmed. But not a fan of Kato either.


----------



## Gregmega (Aug 12, 2019)

Other than Mazaki training with kato there’s almost no comparison. Some how that made it into the context and is still a misleading statement to people on the whole. It’s a completely different knife. In virtually ever way except that it’s steel and has a handle.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Aug 12, 2019)

Gregmega said:


> Other than Mazaki training with kato there’s almost no comparison. Some how that made it into the context and is still a misleading statement to people on the whole. It’s a completely different knife. In virtually ever way except that it’s steel and has a handle.


Curious why anyone would study under a master bladesmith and not take anything on board except knife needs to be made from steel and have a handle. Why not just watch the plentiful YT vids on knife making at that point.


----------



## Jville (Aug 12, 2019)

I sold mine because it wasn't the greatest all around cutter, but did have some really good food release and it was a knife I just liked. It was the "bullnose" new grind.


Corradobrit1 said:


> Maybe some fell for the suggestion that Mazaki was a budget Kato, then the reality set in.


None of the three I had in hand ever really reminded me of Kato at all. But some of the extra thick ones that came in from jns's last batch would be interesting to try.



labor of love said:


> The one Mazaki I tried cut better than the 3 Katos I once owned.
> There, I said it.



2 of the 3 I tried we're no where near the Kato's I tried in performance. But that third Maz, newer ku version, was fantastic!!


----------



## Cyrilix (Aug 12, 2019)

Gregmega said:


> For all the crazy buying and supposed hype, I still strongly feel Mazaki isn’t all hype even with his market cooling. His knives are still in my regular rotation along side some very serious contenders (who I don’t need to mention to you guys).
> 
> And as someone stated earlier, despite the differences in profiles, they were all great cutters and I’d even argue punch well above their weight class by several hundred dollars.



Any reason to get a Maz over a Toyama or Fujiyama aside from price?


----------



## MrHiggins (Aug 12, 2019)

Cyrilix said:


> Any reason to get a Maz over a Toyama or Fujiyama aside from price?


Apples to oranges to bananas comparison. Very different knives, so a very difficult question to answer.

To change your question a bit: any reason NOT to get a Mazaki? No, none at all.


----------



## Cyrilix (Aug 12, 2019)

MrHiggins said:


> Apples to oranges to bananas comparison. Very different knives, so a very difficult question to answer.
> 
> To change your question a bit: any reason NOT to get a Mazaki? No, none at all.



Well, the main reason I don't get one is because it doesn't make me particularly excited. Can you please describe how the Mazaki is a very different knife?


----------



## HRC_64 (Aug 12, 2019)

Cyrilix said:


> Any reason to get a Maz over a Toyama or Fujiyama aside from price?





MrHiggins said:


> Apples to oranges to bananas comparison. Very different knives, so a very difficult question to answer.



I feel like you were "ride or die" with any one of those 3 knives, swapping out to either of the other 2 options would piss you off.


----------



## Jville (Aug 13, 2019)

Definitely quite different knives. The newer ku and I suspect some newer versions of Mazakis might hang really well with Toyama in dense veggies, perhaps even better at times. Toyamas seem waaay more consistent. The newer ones I tried are quite good through dense product. One reason you may prefer a newer Maz over a toyama could be the possibility aof thinner tip on the Maz, although that might depend on the version you get. The new Fuji fm are way different than both. Feel more laserish in use and are phenomenal cutter imo, but you have better chances of more food release, a reason perhaps to prefer a maz, with a Maz. Also a mazaki is generally more stuff/ stout than a new to, but I found the fms to be plenty stiff, actually surprisingly stiff, very sturdy.


----------



## Jville (Aug 13, 2019)

Cyrilix said:


> Any reason to get a Maz over a Toyama or Fujiyama aside from price?





Jville said:


> Definitely quite different knives. The newer ku and I suspect some newer versions of Mazakis might hang really well with Toyama in dense veggies, perhaps even better at times. Toyamas seem waaay more consistent. The newer ones I tried are quite good through dense product. One reason you may prefer a newer Maz over a toyama could be the possibility aof thinner tip on the Maz, although that might depend on the version you get. The new Fuji fm are way different than both. Feel more laserish in use and are phenomenal cutter imo, but you have better chances of more food release, a reason perhaps to prefer a maz, with a Maz. Also a mazaki is generally more stuff/ stout than a new to, but I found the fms to be plenty stiff, actually surprisingly stiff, very sturdy.


----------



## Gregmega (Aug 13, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Curious why anyone would study under a master bladesmith and not take anything on board except knife needs to be made from steel and have a handle. Why not just watch the plentiful YT vids on knife making at that point.



I’m not sure what bearing that has on what I said, but feel free to entertain me with what exactly a Kato and a Mazaki have in common. Other than the steel and the handle part of course. Let’s start with the nashiji Mazaki for a fun exercise.


----------



## Gregmega (Aug 13, 2019)

Cyrilix said:


> Any reason to get a Maz over a Toyama or Fujiyama aside from price?



I agree with MrHiggins in this one. Apples and oranges. I have all three, but for pretty different reasons I guess when I think about it. But Maz at the price is undeniably good.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Aug 13, 2019)

Never used a a Kato yet, but all my Mazaki blades have an impressive grind (none are a big gyuto though)


----------



## bahamaroot (Aug 13, 2019)

Got my Maz from CC because it had a better finish and handle than JNS. It was the first knife in a long time to really surprise me. I had used so many knives over so many years very few really "wowed" me anymore. When I got the Maz I was expecting a good knife but nothing special if for no other reason than the price. A big grin emerged on my face from the first cut. It performed way above it's price point and quickly became the knife I reach for most often. Ordered another the next week to have a couple different sizes and neither are going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## Gregmega (Aug 13, 2019)

bahamaroot said:


> Got my Maz from CC because it had a better finish and handle than JNS. It was the first knife in a long time to really surprise me. I had used so many knives over so many years very few really "wowed" me anymore. When I got the Maz I was expecting a good knife but nothing special if for no other reason than the price. A big grin emerged on my face from the first cut. It performed way above it's price point and quickly became the knife I reach for most often. Ordered another the next week to have a couple different sizes and neither are going anywhere anytime soon.



The power of Maz is a curious thing. 
Make one man weep, make another man sing. 
And that’s the power of Maz


----------



## HRC_64 (Aug 13, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Curious why anyone would study under a master bladesmith and not take anything on board except knife needs to be made from steel and have a handle. Why not just watch the plentiful YT vids on knife making at that point.



Where's sherlock holmes when you need him? 


> “When you have eliminated the impossible, whatever remains, however improbable, must be the truth.”


----------



## daddy yo yo (Aug 13, 2019)

Gregmega said:


> I agree with MrHiggins in this one. Apples and oranges. I have all three, but for pretty different reasons I guess when I think about it. But Maz at the price is undeniably good.


+1

Totally different knives. 

Not to forget: Toyama costs double the price of Mazaki. And there are so many Fujiyama types out there - which are you referring to? Old and rare ones, or the new types?


----------



## ian (Aug 13, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Curious why anyone would study under a master bladesmith and not take anything on board except knife needs to be made from steel and have a handle. Why not just watch the plentiful YT vids on knife making at that point.



I imagine there are a million under-the-hood type things that he could have learned from Kato. I don’t know much about knife-making, but one can definitely learn a ton from a teacher and then output a very different product. E.g. the teacher shows you how to grind a knife, and then once you master the technique, you decide to branch out with a different profile.

Humans and gorillas have 98% similar DNA, or whatever, right?


----------



## -toa- (Aug 13, 2019)

Sold mine (210 gyuto) because the (newer) profile didn´t suit my preferences. Still great knifes for the price. Overall it´s easy to see why people are attracted to his work!. There seems to be some variation between some of his knives (maybe he´s experimenting..). Just something to keep an eye out for.


----------



## panda (Aug 13, 2019)

Cyrilix said:


> Any reason to get a Maz over a Toyama or Fujiyama aside from price?


fujiyama are for cktg noobs


----------



## Gregmega (Aug 13, 2019)

ian said:


> I imagine there are a million under-the-hood type things that he could have learned from Kato. I don’t know much about knife-making, but one can definitely learn a ton from a teacher and then output a very different product. E.g. the teacher shows you how to grind a knife, and then once you master the technique, you decide to branch out with a different profile.
> 
> Humans and gorillas have 98% similar DNA, or whatever, right?



Boom. I’ve studied under chefs that I thought would teach me a lot, only to find that the best lessons I learned were exactly NOT what to do.


----------



## ian (Aug 13, 2019)

panda said:


> i started the hype, and then moved on from it because i have bougie taste in knives.



Just curious, have you asked Mazaki after the fact if you can get some sort of commission for all the business you’ve unintentionally brought him? 

Also, if you need an agent, I’m available.


----------



## Gregmega (Aug 13, 2019)

ian said:


> Just curious, have you asked Mazaki after the fact if you can get some sort of commission for all the business you’ve unintentionally brought him?
> 
> Also, if you need an agent, I’m available.



Don’t listen to panda. He’s just the first to put up a post. Mazaki was already smashing sales before he blew his whistle.


----------



## ian (Aug 13, 2019)

Gregmega said:


> Don’t listen to panda. He’s just the first to put up a post. Mazaki was already smashing sales before he blew his whistle.



No doubt. He did start a thread with nearly 1000 posts, though, so I’m going to authoritatively say that he was a factor in at least 10 sales. That’s enough for Mazaki to throw him some bamboo, at least.


----------



## Gregmega (Aug 13, 2019)

That’s true. Maybe a nice tatami mat for the living room.


----------



## Xenif (Aug 13, 2019)

ian said:


> Just curious, have you asked Mazaki after the fact if you can get some sort of commission for all the business you’ve unintentionally brought him?
> 
> Also, if you need an agent, I’m available.


I'd totally buy a Mazaki Panda KKF Special Edition, please tell me its a chestnut handle KU Dammy in b#2
bamboo saya made from recycled bamboo cutting boards


----------



## ian (Aug 13, 2019)

I’ve seen that one listed! It’s a burnt chestnut D-handle KU damascus with core steel borrowed from Heiji.

It’s also serrated.


----------



## Barmoley (Aug 13, 2019)

Won't happen, Panda doesn't like dammy, his edition would not have it.

Mazaki in blue steel I would keep though. My version is a very good knife and if it was blue..... He made at least one in blue, so anything is possible, but he needs to settle on some sort of a profile.


----------



## ian (Aug 13, 2019)

Barmoley said:


> Won't happen, Panda doesn't like dammy, his edition would not have it.



Yea, I know, but KU dammy would be cool anyway.

There’s room for multiple panda(R) lines, though.

Btw, I think it says something about panda’s powers of influence that we all know that he likes burnt chestnut d-handles, heiji ss, and thinks damascus is for noobs. Maybe I’ll upgrade my estimate to 15 sales?


----------



## Gregmega (Aug 13, 2019)

Barmoley said:


> Won't happen, Panda doesn't like dammy, his edition would not have it.
> 
> Mazaki in blue steel I would keep though. My version is a very good knife and if it was blue..... He made at least one in blue, so anything is possible, but he needs to settle on some sort of a profile.



I think they’re coming. He already did runs of blue on his single bevel lines besides the kns one.


----------



## Barmoley (Aug 13, 2019)

Gregmega said:


> I think they’re coming. He already did runs of blue on his single bevel lines besides the kns one.


I hope so. I like his CC profile and the kns one that Matteo got looks good too, hopefully @preizzo will give us his impressions on it.


----------



## panda (Aug 13, 2019)

if a smith were to use my input as a consultant, he would create the most badass knife there ever was.


----------



## -toa- (Aug 13, 2019)

Xenif said:


> I'd totally buy a Mazaki Panda KKF Special Edition, please tell me its a chestnut handle KU Dammy in b#2
> bamboo saya made from recycled bamboo cutting boards



also, the bamboo must have been licked on by real pandas!


----------



## Gregmega (Aug 13, 2019)

panda said:


> if a smith were to use my input as a consultant, he would create the most badass knife there ever was.



Get Mazaki on the phone


----------



## Gregmega (Aug 13, 2019)

Barmoley said:


> I hope so. I like his CC profile and the kns one that Matteo got looks good too, hopefully @preizzo will give us his impressions on it.



Looks like he’s pulled it into the kitchen today. We shall see.


----------



## F-Flash (Aug 13, 2019)

Mazaki ku blue #2 (iwasaki maybe better) with custom lenght Mizuno profile and d shaped burned chestnut handle.

Boom, there's your panda knife. Did I forget something? Honyaki maybe?


----------



## panda (Aug 13, 2019)

i'm neither fan of ku or blue#2 lol

realistically, i would just made tweaks to his original batch from CC.


----------



## CiderBear (Aug 13, 2019)

@panda what's your number 1 daily driver now that you've moved on from Mazaki?


----------



## Barmoley (Aug 13, 2019)

CiderBear said:


> @panda what's your number 1 daily driver now that you've moved on from Mazaki?


Mario?


----------



## panda (Aug 13, 2019)

for a long time it was custom mario ingoglia honyaki in W2. just recently i traded it for a ks style mizuno (this one: https://japanesechefsknife.com/prod...ebony-wooden-handle-with-white-spacer-ahdks-2 ) i hate ebony handles so im replacing it with d shape burnt chestnut one, hehe.


----------



## Barmoley (Aug 13, 2019)

Barmoley said:


> Mario?


Or custom Heiji 225…


----------



## ian (Aug 13, 2019)

panda said:


> i'm neither fan of ku or blue steel lol
> 
> realistically, i would just made tweaks to his original batch from CC.





panda said:


> for a long time it was custom mario ingoglia honyaki in W2. just recently i traded it for a ks style mizuno (this one: https://japanesechefsknife.com/prod...ebony-wooden-handle-with-white-spacer-ahdks-2 ) i hate ebony handles so im replacing it with d shape burnt chestnut one, hehe.



how's the blue steel on the mizuno? or is it specifically #2 that you don't like?


----------



## Barmoley (Aug 13, 2019)

panda said:


> for a long time it was custom mario ingoglia honyaki in W2. just recently i traded it for a ks style mizuno (this one: https://japanesechefsknife.com/prod...ebony-wooden-handle-with-white-spacer-ahdks-2 ) i hate ebony handles so im replacing it with d shape burnt chestnut one, hehe.


 Just when I though I had @panda figured out....., But, but you don't like blue, and blue 1 at that...


----------



## panda (Aug 13, 2019)

the heiji is a really good daily, but to be honest the one i use most often is my beater (hiromoto rosewood honyaki) simply because the patina is so stable i can leave it wet on cutting board for an hour and it still wont rust.


----------



## panda (Aug 13, 2019)

i havent actually sharpened the miz yet, the grind is so badass i didnt even care what i thought of the steel, lol.


----------



## CiderBear (Aug 13, 2019)

How's the Miz compared to labor's 270mm Shigehiro? I've been curious about that one as well


----------



## panda (Aug 13, 2019)

i havent tried a shigehiro yet, that one is on my list!


----------



## Gregmega (Aug 13, 2019)

panda said:


> i havent tried a shigehiro yet, that one is on my list!



Now’s the time man. On sale rn at carbon. Love that place.


----------



## panda (Aug 13, 2019)

i want my heiji choil to look like the shigehiro choil


----------



## labor of love (Aug 13, 2019)

I can’t say enough nice things about shigehiro.


----------



## Gregmega (Aug 13, 2019)

I was seconds away from grabbing one when something else came up.


----------



## labor of love (Aug 13, 2019)

Can’t believe they’re on sale. I paid the regular price and they’re worth every penny.


----------



## Gregmega (Aug 13, 2019)

I believe you. They look incredible. Probs gonna grab one once I clear my books.


----------



## MarkC (Aug 13, 2019)

labor of love said:


> Can’t believe they’re on sale. I paid the regular price and they’re worth every penny.


How reactive are they


----------



## CiderBear (Aug 13, 2019)

I wanted to know that too. How reactive is your Shigehiro compared to Maz and ironclad Wat @labor of love?


----------



## labor of love (Aug 13, 2019)

I dunno. I can’t really tell the difference anymore with reactivity. Probably has more to do with what you're cutting on a daily basis than than the cladding itself. I’ve been able to manage it just fine.


----------



## bahamaroot (Aug 13, 2019)

Cyrilix said:


> Any reason to get a Maz over a Toyama or Fujiyama aside from price?





panda said:


> fujiyama are for cktg noobs


And Tosho noods, Carbon Co noobs and Ai&Om noobs too I guess....


----------



## daveb (Aug 13, 2019)

Mott The Hoople: All the Young Noobs......


----------



## bahamaroot (Aug 13, 2019)

daveb said:


> Mott The Hoople: All the Young Noobs......


Damn Dave, you're getting old...


----------



## Gregmega (Aug 13, 2019)

But you didn’t call out my Huey Lewis quote?? Damn


----------



## captaincaed (Aug 13, 2019)

daveb said:


> I sold mine (don't remember origin) cause I was underwhelmed. But not a fan of Kato either.


What's your flavor? Are you one of the Miz guys?


----------



## daveb (Aug 13, 2019)

captaincaed said:


> What's your flavor? Are you one of the Miz guys?



There's Gengetsu. And the others.


----------



## daveb (Aug 13, 2019)

bahamaroot said:


> Damn Dave, you're getting old...



I have arrived at "old" brother. And I'm saving you a seat.....


----------



## panda (Aug 13, 2019)

Dave is allergic to carbon


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Aug 13, 2019)

My Shigehiro was well towards the less reactive end of iron clad knives


----------



## Jon-cal (Aug 13, 2019)

GorillaGrunt said:


> My Shigehiro was well towards the less reactive end of iron clad knives



The shigehiro I had also had one of the most stubborn coatings of protective lacquer on the blade. It took forever to get it completely off. Might be why they seem less reactive maybe


----------



## labor of love (Aug 14, 2019)

Jon-cal said:


> The shigehiro I had also had one of the most stubborn coatings of protective lacquer on the blade. It took forever to get it completely off. Might be why they seem less reactive maybe


True about the lacquer. But still, I dice massive amounts of smoked sausage and it handles it well. 
I kinda like just sharpening the patina off  like once a week.


----------



## panda (Aug 14, 2019)

labor of love said:


> True about the lacquer. But still, I dice massive amounts of smoked sausage and it handles it well.
> I kinda like just sharpening the patina off  like once a week.


i avoid sharpening for as long as possible just so i dont lose the patina


----------



## MarkC (Aug 14, 2019)

CiderBear said:


> I wanted to know that too. How reactive is your Shigehiro compared to Maz and ironclad Wat @labor of love?


FWIW I emailed a few times with CC about the knife regarding reactivity and also how brittle it is for my purposes. The folks at CC said it is pretty reactive until you build up a patina and also that it would likely be too brittle for my purposes in a more commercial kitchen.


----------



## Gregmega (Aug 14, 2019)

MarkC said:


> FWIW I emailed a few times with CC about the knife regarding reactivity and also how brittle it is for my purposes. The folks at CC said it is pretty reactive until you build up a patina and also that it would likely be too brittle for my purposes in a more commercial kitchen.



Sounds like you need a Marko warhorse in 52100


----------



## MarkC (Aug 14, 2019)

Gregmega said:


> Sounds like you need a Marko warhorse in 52100


 I followed the discussion on that knife but I couldn't tell how to order them. It seems he is very busy and not responding to recent efforts to get in touch with him.


----------



## Jville (Aug 14, 2019)

MarkC said:


> FWIW I emailed a few times with CC about the knife regarding reactivity and also how brittle it is for my purposes. The folks at CC said it is pretty reactive until you build up a patina and also that it would likely be too brittle for my purposes in a more commercial kitchen.



i cant see why a mazaki would be too.brittle for a commercial kitchen, unless you are just trying to use it as a beater? polyboards are rough on edges but...


----------



## MarkC (Aug 14, 2019)

Jville said:


> i cant see why a mazaki would be too.brittle for a commercial kitchen, unless you are just trying to use it as a beater? polyboards are rough on edges but...



Sorry for the confusion but my response on this thread was about the Shigehiro that is on sale on CC. I did however ask similar questions to the folks at Bernal about their Wakui's and was given a similar response regarding chipping when used in a more commercial setting.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Aug 14, 2019)

MarkC said:


> Sorry for the confusion but my response on this thread was about the Shigehiro that is on sale on CC. I did however ask similar questions to the folks at Bernal about their Wakui's and was given a similar response regarding chipping when used in a more commercial setting.



I didn’t know that CleanCut carries Shigehiro. Can’t find them on their website. Or does ’CC’ abbreviate something else in your post?


----------



## Carl Kotte (Aug 14, 2019)

Carl Kotte said:


> I didn’t know that CleanCut carries Shigehiro. Can’t find them on their website. Or does ’CC’ abbreviate something else in your post?



Sorry, now I understood that you meant carbonknifeco. Neglect previous post!


----------



## MarkC (Aug 14, 2019)

What happens when you are typing without thinking on a phone...should have said the folks are Carbon Knife Co. Brain freeze.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Aug 14, 2019)

MarkC said:


> What happens when you are typing without thinking on a phone...should have said the folks are Carbon Knife Co. Brain freeze.



Hahaha, I can relate!


----------



## panda (Aug 14, 2019)

Jville said:


> i cant see why a mazaki would be too.brittle for a commercial kitchen, unless you are just trying to use it as a beater? polyboards are rough on edges but...


my mazaki was not chippy, watanabe however are notoriously chippy.


----------



## Gregmega (Aug 14, 2019)

MarkC said:


> Sorry for the confusion but my response on this thread was about the Shigehiro that is on sale on CC. I did however ask similar questions to the folks at Bernal about their Wakui's and was given a similar response regarding chipping when used in a more commercial setting.



Yeah that’s bs man. I take all my knives into some pretty dramatic commercial settings. Mazaki more than most actually. I think that’s just a canned response to reduce a perspective liability. Here’s 2 in action yesterday.


----------



## bahamaroot (Aug 15, 2019)

MarkC said:


> I followed the discussion on that knife but I couldn't tell how to order them. It seems he is very busy and not responding to recent efforts to get in touch with him.


There is a subscribe link at the bottom of his website. If you subscribe Marko said he will notify everyone on the list when he restocks the workhorse.


----------



## labor of love (Aug 15, 2019)

My understanding is that he’s going to drop a few workhorses on his website every week or so. I’m partial to what Kippington is doing with matching custom profile to workhorse grind but if Marko profile looks right to you go get it.


----------

